# Dunhill or Dupont lighter?



## ChiTwnSmoke (Nov 4, 2003)

Well....I have the chance to buy a Dunhill Rollagas lighter, as well as a Dupont Gatsby. My question is, what would YOUR choice be? I am really up in the air about this, but need to make a decision ASAP...

Thanks for the help!
Brett


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

I personally would get the Dupont, but it would depend on which Gatsby


----------



## ChiTwnSmoke (Nov 4, 2003)

It's got the vertical and horizontal lines on it...high polished...Sweet lighter...

Brett


----------



## seagarsmoker (Jan 1, 2000)

Dupont


----------



## Matt R (Dec 12, 1997)

Probably the Dupont, but I do like the Dunhill's too.  Now if it was the Dunhill against a Ligne 2.......


----------

